# Vote for your Fav Style AZ Sticker



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

ok here are you three chioces.
*all areas that are black will actually be clear*
the poll will only be open till thursday.

1. clear sticker stock with a white outline on the peak logo






2. white stcker stock with peak logo





3. white sticker with clear outline on the peak logo.


----------



## Greg (Nov 3, 2008)

No all clear option, i.e. no white, just the two blues?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Where's the red dot?


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> No all clear option, i.e. no white, just the two blues?



all areas that are black are clear.
that would be the first one


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2008)

I actually like number 1 the best if it were to remain black and not clear.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 3, 2008)

Option 3 because my helmet is blue....


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

option 1 - I have a black lid


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I actually like number 1 the best if it were to remain black and not clear.



+1...then again my helmet is black.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2008)

My helmet is dark gray, but I'd still prefer the black.  It's just a neutral color that works with everything.  I'm sure clear would look fine on my helmet, but if I had a red helmet it would look a little funky.


----------



## Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the red dot


----------



## severine (Nov 3, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> option 1 - I have a black lid





BeanoNYC said:


> +1...then again my helmet is black.





deadheadskier said:


> My helmet is dark gray, but I'd still prefer the black.  It's just a neutral color that works with everything.  I'm sure clear would look fine on my helmet, but if I had a red helmet it would look a little funky.



I repeat:


hardline said:


> all areas that are black will actually be clear





hardline said:


> all areas that are black are clear.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

severine said:


> I repeat:



thanks ill make that in bold and red for everybody


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm a professional (graphic designer) and I approve of sticker one.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> thanks ill make that in bold and red for everybody



I got what you were saying.  I simply noted my preference for black over clear.....though I know that is not an option.  The Black creates a back drop for the logo to stand out against.  With clear, the logo might get somewhat lost on a light blue helmet or look very weird in say a red helmet.

my 39 cents


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I got what you were saying.  I simply noted my preference for black over clear.....though I know that is not an option.  The Black creates a back drop for the logo to stand out against.  With clear, the logo might get somewhat lost on a light blue helmet or look very weird in say a red helmet.
> 
> my 39 cents



That's what the white outline does. It helps the logo stand out. I initially liked a white background for that reason. I think black and blue would blend in too much and not create the contrast you think it will.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

I put it against a few common colors. I think white is the only problem as it seems a little washed out.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I put it against a few common colors. I think white is the only problem as it seems a little washed out.



And who wears a white helmet?  That is a girly color.......Well there iss BVIRT......;-)


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> And who wears a white helmet?  That is a girly color.......Well there iss BVIRT......;-)



biatch i rock a white helmet and i am far from a girly man.

also the reason is in the spring any dark color get so freaking hot in the sun white is the only logical choice.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 3, 2008)

Black lids do suck on 40+ bluebird days


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the red dot


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

all set:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 3, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> all set:



Freakin wise guy, you're lucky I'm not in MA!   No, red dot need to be on helmet :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> No all clear option, i.e. no white, just the two blues?





hardline said:


> all areas that are black are clear.
> that would be the first one



What he meant was to have NO WHITE in the sticker at all.  Like the first one, but the whole sticker being clear, except for the two blue sections that make up the mountain.

That might look kinda cool, IMHO.



Hawkshot99 said:


> And who wears a white helmet?  That is a girly color.......Well there iss BVIRT......;-)



:uzi:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> biatch i rock a white helmet and i am far from a girly man.
> 
> also the reason is in the spring any dark color get so freaking hot in the sun white is the only logical choice.



Never had a helmet that wasnt black or grey.  Never been that hot in them, even the ones that were not vented.


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> What he meant was to have NO WHITE in the sticker at all.  Like the first one, but the whole sticker being clear, except for the two blue sections that make up the mountain.
> 
> That might look kinda cool, IMHO.
> 
> ...



the reason i did the the white outline is so that if its an a blue or a dark helmet it would stand out other wise the logo gets lost take a look.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 3, 2008)

Option 1.

-w


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Never had a helmet that wasnt black or grey.  Never been that hot in them, even the ones that were not vented.



when you have a dome that puts out as much heat as mine white makes a differance.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

They all look the same..so I don't care..


----------



## Sky (Nov 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I like the red dot



Thanks pal...I choked my beer through my nose on the second post!  Too funny.

Jens...thanks for posting the different backrounds.  The white is deffinitely bad due to washout.

The red was surprisingly good.  Could meet with Andy's penchant for...the red dot thang.

Black lid...= option #1.

How much?


----------



## hardline (Nov 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> They all look the same..so I don't care..



dude when i used to work for a marketing company that was working on branding for pepsi. i did an easy 200 revisions of a logo for sobe adrenaline rush. these where not major changes they where changing the angle of bottom of a letter T. graphic design in the corperate world sucks ass. sometime i wouldn't even change something and send it in. they would think it was so much better than the first one. it was nuts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 3, 2008)

hardline said:


> dude when i used to work for a marketing company that was working on branding for pepsi. i did an easy 200 revisions of a logo for sobe adrenaline rush. these where not major changes they where changing the angle of bottom of a letter T. graphic design in the corperate world sucks ass. sometime i wouldn't even change something and send it in. they would think it was so much better than the first one. it was nuts.



I've never been into design and stuff..Some of my customers who are artists and engineers are so nitpicky about the design of their loved ones tombstone..as the New Englanders would say..Jeezum..it's a hunk of rock..not a freaking Red Sox Jersey..doh

The worst is when customers sign off on a proof..then a week later they call to see if the stone was blasted cause they want to make more revisions..dumbdickmofockers


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 3, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Freakin wise guy, you're lucky I'm not in MA!   No, red dot need to be on helmet :roll:



Oh, I thought you were going for some kind of indian thing. ;-)


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like #1. Looks good on the widest variety of helmet colors.


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2008)

Needs more naked women.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Needs more naked women.



With red dots


----------



## danny p (Nov 4, 2008)

all of them look good to me, I voted for #1.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Needs more naked women.





andyzee said:


> With red dots



Wow, good thing I have to hop in the car. I'd probably get in trouble with what I had in mind. :-D


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, good thing I have to hop in the car. I'd probably get in trouble with what I had in mind. :-D



Dude, you're nasty!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 4, 2008)

can ya paste a zipper line down the middle??


steve


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Nov 4, 2008)

option 1.

with a set of seeded bumps along the bottom of the sticker.  that would be rad.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty safe to say sticker 1 has clinched this one.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pretty safe to say sticker 1 has clinched this one.



While it wasn't my first choice, I guess I'll have an easier time seeing out of my goggles if the stickers are somewhat clear......:smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Time to get them on order, what is turnaround?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

You're all welcome!


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

looks like 1 is the the winner. i am a little busy today. i was planning on putting it in on thursday. turnaround is like 78 hours.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, sticker one will be good!


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 4, 2008)

Sticker 1. Hope this project pushes through.


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Sticker 1. Hope this project pushes through.



dont worry i will have them done sometime next week and ready for the meet up on the 14th.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the red one


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

My write in vote goes for red dot


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I repeat:




My point was that with my black helmet it will look black.  I'm switching my vote to a red dot and I'm refusing to show my receipt on the way out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your work Hardline!

Andy and Beano; this place has what you need: http://www.labellab.com/INV/prices....+dot+sticker&gclid=CLeci5n83JYCFQFvGgodPEL63Q


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Thanks for all your work Hardline!
> 
> Andy and Beano; this place has what you need: http://www.labellab.com/INV/prices....+dot+sticker&gclid=CLeci5n83JYCFQFvGgodPEL63Q



That's what I'm talking about:



*1" Diameter* 			1000 Labels/Roll 			 			$14.95


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> My point was that with my black helmet it will look black.  I'm switching my vote to a red dot and I'm refusing to show my receipt on the way out.


I'm just teasing you guys. 

And I am NOT putting a red dot on my eggplant helmet.  Sorry, Andy!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm just teasing you guys.
> 
> And I am NOT putting a red dot on my eggplant helmet.  Sorry, Andy!



I know you are Carrie...I'm still for the red sticker.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

You see the AZ stickers are cool, they advertise AZ and make it easier to recognize each other. But the red stickers are more mysterious, kind of like a secret handshake. Unless you post here, you don't know what they are. You could have your own secret society on every mountain you ski.


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I know you are Carrie...I'm still for the red sticker.



ya but those lables are paper not sticker stock and will eventually fall apart.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya but those lables are paper not sticker stock and will eventually fall apart.



I'm buying 1000 of em.  500 for me, 500 for Andy.  

I'm busting your balls dude.  I like sticker 1.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> ya but those lables are paper not sticker stock and will eventually fall apart.



On falls off, you just stick another one on:


*1" Diameter*             1000 Labels/Roll                          $14.95



For those that one something more permanent, just paint a red dot on your helmet.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 4, 2008)

hardline said:


> dont worry i will have them done sometime next week and ready for the meet up on the 14th.



Thanks for doing this, hardline. I don't think I can make the meeting on the 14th but I can send you a SASE with payment.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You see the AZ stickers are cool, they advertise AZ and make it easier to recognize each other. But the red stickers are more mysterious, kind of like a secret handshake. Unless you post here, you don't know what they are. You could have your own secret society on every mountain you ski.



And people will know the helmet was paid for when you leave the supermarket.


----------



## hardline (Nov 4, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You see the AZ stickers are cool, they advertise AZ and make it easier to recognize each other. But the red stickers are more mysterious, kind of like a secret handshake. Unless you post here, you don't know what they are. You could have your own secret society on every mountain you ski.



thats why i went with just the peak logo and such a small size those az bumper stuckers where just like a banner ad. mos def not cool




snowmonster said:


> Thanks for doing this, hardline. I don't think I can make the meeting on the 14th but I can send you a SASE with payment.



no worries there will be plenty of time.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 4, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm buying 1000 of em.  500 for me, 500 for Andy.
> .



Much appreciated pal, but I don't need no stinking sticker to recognize you.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You see the AZ stickers are cool, they advertise AZ and make it easier to recognize each other. But the red stickers are more mysterious, kind of like a secret handshake. Unless you post here, you don't know what they are. You could have your own secret society on every mountain you ski.



Well, you not wanting to get behind something that is "cool" makes a lot of sense. Have fun with your little red stickers. What's next? A secret decoder ring? :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, you not wanting to get behind something that is "cool" makes a lot of sense. Have fun with your little red stickers. What's next? A secret decoder ring? :roll:



Nah, I gave up the decoder ring about 5 years ago, outgrew it.


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, you not wanting to get behind something that is "cool" makes a lot of sense. Have fun with your little red stickers. What's next? A secret decoder ring? :roll:



Wouldn't you like to know?;-)


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

No madda me.  
Frankly, I'm just gonna trim it to a triangle anyways.  I've got a pretty "holy" helmet...

You gonna make some up?  I'll help on the cost.  Can't be that much.  
One favor, don't make them too big.


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

billski said:


> No madda me.
> Frankly, I'm just gonna trim it to a triangle anyways.  I've got a pretty "holy" helmet...
> 
> You gonna make some up?  I'll help on the cost.  Can't be that much.
> One favor, don't make them too big.



naw i want them small. i was thinking 1.5" which will make the peak about 1". it will be like a 125 150 for a 1000. why do think we need more than that?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> do think we need more than that?



Only if we want to start sticking them all over the resorts.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 5, 2008)

How long until they're seen stuck to lift towers??


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> why do think we need more than that?



I do?

I don't.

:flag:


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> How long until they're seen stuck to lift towers??



well we have to only give one sticker per person. there will be a few people that will have a couple of hundred or so but they will know only to give a few to people. if i start seeing them on lift poles or toll plazas. i will pull the plug in a hot second becuase that would make greg and AZ look bad.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> that would make greg and AZ look bad.



it never made Sugarloaf or MRG look bad.  I've seen the MRG stickers in colorado.


----------



## hardline (Nov 5, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I will put the orange dot on my helmet if you see it  ..it's me..



orange, red, shit why not make a rainbow on your helmet.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

hardline said:


> orange, red, shit why not make a rainbow on your helmet.




Yeah, but you could stick them where ever you want, bathroom door, towers, lifts, Nybergs butt, and it won't make this site look bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, but you could stick them where ever you want, bathroom door, towers, lifts, Nybergs butt, and it won't make this site look bad.



Lift towers are a great place for stickers..the key is to put the sticker..inside a glove that is attached to your ski pole..that's how alot of the PASR stickers got on the lift towers at Blue mountain the true mountain..


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

So ok, once we get the stickers in hand, wheres the best place to put them on your lid so others will see them? I was thinking on the back of my helmet, so when I'm in a lift line people will see it. Other ideas?


----------



## hardline (Nov 6, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> So ok, once we get the stickers in hand, wheres the best place to put them on your lid so others will see them? I was thinking on the back of my helmet, so when I'm in a lift line people will see it. Other ideas?



i am going to put it on the lower right hand side in the back.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> i am going to put it on the lower right hand side in the back.



Are you sure? I thought left was right, but right was wrong? Or was that just in the 80's?


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 6, 2008)

hardline said:


> i am going to put it on the lower right hand side in the back.


 
I'll have to see what part of the back of my helmet is visible once the goggle strap is on there.


----------



## hardline (Nov 7, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I'll have to see what part of the back of my helmet is visible once the goggle strap is on there.



i have the red munity helmet so it comes down pretty far


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 7, 2008)

look good --  I'll keep an eye out for em...


----------



## hardline (Nov 15, 2008)

so i have been uber crazy with work but i will be picking the stickers up on wensday to bring up to kton for thursday and friday.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> so i have been uber crazy with work but i will be picking the stickers up on wensday to bring up to kton for thursday and friday.



Excellent. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> so i have been uber crazy with work but i will be picking the stickers up on wensday to bring up to kton for thursday and friday.


Hey, if you're in the area on Wed/Thur I'll bribe you with a beer for one!:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 16, 2008)

Any chance of sending a SASE?  I won't be at K-ton this week unfortunately.  Looks like my first day out will most likely be the river on the 23rd.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Any chance of sending a SASE?  I won't be at K-ton this week unfortunately.  Looks like my first day out will most likely be the river on the 23rd.


How are you going to fit the beer in there?:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice!  Any SASE options???


----------



## hardline (Nov 16, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Hey, if you're in the area on Wed/Thur I'll bribe you with a beer for one!:grin:


they just sneaked an event in on me for wensday im trying to get someone else to cover so if i can we can hook up thursday morn before i leave for kton.



deadheadskier said:


> Any chance of sending a SASE?  I won't be at K-ton this week unfortunately.  Looks like my first day out will most likely be the river on the 23rd.


pm me i will give you my addy



thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  Any SASE options???



pm me i will give you my addy


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 16, 2008)

No prob.  I love beer in the morning.


----------



## rocojerry (Jan 6, 2009)

*make it to press?*

did these get printed up yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2009)

rocojerry said:


> did these get printed up yet?



I think if you PM Hardline he will give you an address to send a SASE to. I think I might have to do this to even though I've seen Greg a bunch of times and always forget to ask him for some.


----------



## hardline (Jan 6, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I think if you PM Hardline he will give you an address to send a SASE to. I think I might have to do this to even though I've seen Greg a bunch of times and always forget to ask him for some.



pm recieved


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 6, 2009)

I like number one!  How do I go about getting one?


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

<~bump~> I just ordered some 6*1.25 stickers. But I will look into getting some of these style as well for helmets. 

It's always cool to see other AZ'ers on the slopes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (May 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> <~bump~> I just ordered some 6*1.25 stickers. But I will look into getting some of these style as well for helmets.
> 
> It's always cool to see other AZ'ers on the slopes



I guess that makes this old AZ sticker I've sported on my helmet the last several years a collectors item.  

Anyone know what ever happened to the guy (hardline ?)  that got that previous batch printed up? Is he still getting BJs in the DJ booth at NYC clubs?


----------



## andyzee (May 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Is he still getting BJs in the DJ booth at NYC clubs?



Madonna back in action?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 27, 2011)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I guess that makes this old AZ sticker I've sported on my helmet the last several years a collectors item.
> 
> Anyone know what ever happened to the guy (hardline ?)  that got that previous batch printed up? Is he still getting BJs in the DJ booth at NYC clubs?



I have a few left.  Not sure how many.  At least 5, maybe more.
Don't know what happened to him.  He just disappeared.  Tried to reach out to him a few times via text and never got a response.  He was pretty good for late night drunken posts :beer:


----------



## Nick (May 27, 2011)

I'll order some more regular old triangle mountains too. We'll be liberal with the sharing. 

Although I kind of DO want them to say "alpinezone.com" underneath....... :lol:


----------



## Black Phantom (May 27, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'll order some more regular old triangle mountains too. We'll be liberal with the sharing.
> 
> Although I kind of DO want them to say "alpinezone.com" underneath....... :lol:



Perhaps an order of hats for the next batch as well?


----------

